# JAsteroids - Bitte testen!



## raven (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Nach einer weile melde ich mich hier auch mal wieder. Und zwar bitte ich euch mal mein neusten Spiel(Download hier) zu testen.

In dieser Version ist noch Antialiasing eingeschaltet, ich plane noch eine Option, vor Beginn des Spiels, einzubauen, bei der man einstellen kann ob man die Spielobjekte weich gezeichnet haben will oder nicht. Je nach Leistung des Computers... Soundeffekte sind auch noch geplant.

Nun erstmal eine kurze Erklärung. Das Spiel Asteroids kennt ja wohl jeder. Dies will ich hier auch nicht weiter erläutern. Sondern  eher die Steuerung usw...
Das Raumschiff wird mit den Pfeiltasten bewegt bwz. gedreht. Und auf der Leertaste kann man schießen. Ich habe in das Spiel noch drei verschiedene Items(rot, gelb, orange) eingebaut. Die Roten sind für die Anzahl der Raumschiffe. Also wenn man schon 1 mal zerstört wurde, kann man sich erneut ein neues Raumschiff dazu holen.
Die Orangen sind für die Auffüllung des Treibstoff. Und die Gelben sind für Regeneration der Energiereserven des Raumschiffes. Dies muss man sich so vorstellen. Bei der Abgabe eines Schusses wird Energie verbraucht. Diese wird allerdings am Anfang nur langsam wieder aufgefüllt. Indem man aber die Gelben Items einsammelt wird die Regeneration der Energie beschleunigt. So kann man mehrere Schüsse auf einmal abgeben.

So das wars erstmal...

mfg raven


----------



## dergrüne (18. Mai 2009)

Hi,

sehr cooles Spiel, macht schon recht viel Spaß und konnte auch auf den ersten Blick keine Fehler oder so beim Spielen bemerken.

Nur würde ich mal testen wie schnell der Zeichenthread ist, es scheint mir ein wenig zu flackern.

Ich hätte nur 2-3 Anmerkungen die imho recht einfach zu implementieren sind und den Spaß evtl. erhöhen.

1. Wenn Sound, Optionen etc. drin sind wäre es super wenn man mit ESC zu Anfangsbildschirm zurück kommt, wäre auch jetzt interessant wenn man einfach nochmal neu anfangen will.

2. Wenn man gegen einen Asteroiden fliegt und man ein Leben verliert wäre es cool, wenn nicht wieder ein großer Asteroid auftauchen würde, sondern der aktuelle Status der Asteroiden erhalten bleibt (muss man nur ne freie Stellen zum respawnen sinden) Weil sonst macht es keinen Unterschied ob man ein Leben verliert oder neu anfängt.

3. Eine Highscore wäre sehr cool, die man dann auch über das Menü erreichen kann.

4. Dann fände ich es gut wenn Schüsse die aus dem Bildschirm fliegen auf der anderen Seite wieder reinkommen, genau wie Asteroiden und das Schiff selber. Wahrscheinlich muss man dann den Schüssen eine Lebensdauer mitgeben, damit die nicht ewig hin und her fliegen.

4a. Wenn du das mit den Schüssen machst, wäre es evtl. ganz lustig wenn man durch die eigenen Schüsse auch kaputt geht.

5. Im Moment steuert man das Schiff mit den Pfeiltasten, wäre cool wenn du das auf "wasd" legen könntest, weil dann könnte man Q und E evtl. als links-recht Strafen benutzen.

6. Wenn du Grafikseinstellungen wie ein/ausschaltbares Antialiasing einbaust, wäre es auch super wenn du einen Fullscreen Mode anbieten würdest.

Ansonsten Hut ab, sehr schönes kleines Spiel was auch vom Grafikstil super zusammen passt.

Gruß


----------



## raven (18. Mai 2009)

ich möchte mich erstmal für deine positive Kritik und Meinung bedanken und auch für deine super Ideen...
Ich finde deine Ideen echt gut, bin ich vorher selber noch nicht drauf gekommen.  Ich werde versuchen diese weitgehend einzubauen. Ich denke mal das ich gleich ein Menü am Anfang einbaue um auch Einstellung wie Lebensdauer der Schüsse und Selfkill(so nen ich es einfach mal) möglich zu machen...
So kann jeder für sich die Einstellung wie er sie will vornehmen... Ich hoffe ich bekomme so ein Menü hin...Aber Übung macht den Meister^^

Danke nochmal... super Anregung *g* 

mfg raven


----------



## Developer_X (18. Mai 2009)

schönes Spiel, respekt!!!


----------



## Schandro (18. Mai 2009)

echt ein sehr schönes Spiel 

Ich fänds gut wenn das Raumschiff noch einen "Rückwärtsgang" hätte, aber vllt. hast du den auch extra ausgelassen um den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu erhöhen. Die bunten Ringe die das Beschleunigen des Raumschiffes darstellen sind irgendwie... keine Ahnung, mir fällt grad kein Adjektiv ein, aufjedenfall siehts gut aus.

darf man fragen wieviel Stunden es ca. gedauert hat das zu planen/programmieren und wie lange du insgesamt bereits programmierst? 
Interessiert mich einfach mal um einen Vergleich zu haben.


----------



## diggaa1984 (18. Mai 2009)

Schandro hat gesagt.:


> Die bunten Ringe die das Beschleunigen des Raumschiffes darstellen sind irgendwie... keine Ahnung, mir fällt grad kein Adjektiv ein,



spacig ???:L:toll:

finds auch wirklich gut gelungen. Das mit dem fehlenden Rückwärtsgang würde ich unbedingt drin lassen, macht die Sache enorm spannend  und hektisch


----------



## raven (18. Mai 2009)

Viele dank  Ich werde mich morgen wieder ran setzten um die vielen Ideen einzubauen, auch den Rückwärtsgang. Ich denke aber, das ich dem Rückwärtsgang eine schwächer Antriebsleistung geben werde, da das realistischer wirkt wenn der Rückwärtsantrieb schwächer ist (finde ich zu mindestens^^)
Das ganze werde ich natürlich nicht alles schaffen, aber so nach und nach die ganzen Anregung umsetzte, da ich sie selber auch für sehr gut halte.

wie lang habe ich daran gearbeitet? *überleg* naja ich schätze mal vor zwei Monaten hab ich mit der Arbeit angefangen, aber natürlich habe ich nicht zwei Monate durchgeackert... nur so ab und zu mal am Wochenende für 2-3 Stunden oder in der Woche wenn ich Zeit habe... In den gesamten Stunden kann ich es allerdings nicht angeben. Daran kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern. Hätte ich mir vielleicht immer eine Strichliste machen sollen^^ 

EDIT: Angefangen mit Programmieren hab ich mit 14, also vor knapp 5 Jahren, aber hab mir das nach und nach durch kleinere Projekte angeeignet. Vorrangig programmier ich dann so was mit Grafik(Spiele halt^^), weil ich der Meinung bin, das Spiele es besser zum Ausdruck bringen, was man programmiert hat *g*

mfg raven


----------



## Quaxli (19. Mai 2009)

Dieses "fickerige" Verhalten der Schüsse ist gewollt, oder? Das finde ich ein wenig nervig. Sonst ein schönes Spiel. :toll:


----------



## diggaa1984 (19. Mai 2009)

Quaxli hat gesagt.:


> Dieses "fickerige" Verhalten der Schüsse ist gewollt, oder? Das finde ich ein wenig nervig. Sonst ein schönes Spiel. :toll:



fehlt da noch n L? :lol: ansonsten erklär mal was du meinst


----------



## raven (19. Mai 2009)

Quaxli hat gesagt.:


> Dieses "fickerige" Verhalten der Schüsse ist gewollt, oder? Das finde ich ein wenig nervig. Sonst ein schönes Spiel. :toll:



Weiß nicht was du damit meinst? Sonst könnte ich dir diese bestimmt beantworten... 

mfg raven


----------



## EgonOlsen (19. Mai 2009)

Wie wäre es mit einer Webstart-Version?


----------



## Quaxli (20. Mai 2009)

raven hat gesagt.:


> Weiß nicht was du damit meinst? Sonst könnte ich dir diese bestimmt beantworten...
> 
> mfg raven



Nein, da fehlt kein "L". Bei mir zappelt der Schuß hin und her bzw. vor und zurück - fickerig eben. 
Nachdem sonst alle Bewegung schön gleichmäßig sind, gehe ich davon aus, daß das gewollt ist?


<edit>
  Ich wäre auch für eine WebStart-Version 
</edit>


----------



## raven (20. Mai 2009)

EgonOlsen hat gesagt.:


> Wie wäre es mit einer Webstart-Version?



Wäre eine Möglichkeit^^ 

Der Schuss zappelt hin und her^^ Aber seine gewollte Schussbahn verfolgt er dennoch? oder? Also man trifft das Ziel? oder ist man durch das zappeln eingeschränkt?
Kann mir nicht vorstellen wie das aussehen sollte... 

mfg raven

EDIT: Ich werde gegen Montag/Dienstag dann mal eine neue Version posten. Ggf. ne Webstartversion.  Menü habe ich bis jetzt gemacht, funktioniert jedoch noch nicht komplett. danach werde ich auch die Funktionen im Menü im Spiel umsetzten, also das man die Einstellung auch vornehmen kann.


----------



## Quaxli (20. Mai 2009)

Ich mach zuhause mal 'n Video von dem Schuß. 

Was ich noch cool fände: Wenn man Asteroiden auch durch den Rückstoß des Raumschiffes zerstören kann. Sozusagen als letztes Mittel, wenn einem die Muni ausgegangen ist.


----------



## raven (20. Mai 2009)

Quaxli hat gesagt.:


> Was ich noch cool fände: Wenn man Asteroiden auch durch den Rückstoß des Raumschiffes zerstören kann. Sozusagen als letztes Mittel, wenn einem die Muni ausgegangen ist.



Meinst du damit die farbigen Kreise, die ja die Flammen darstellen sollen...

mfg raven


----------



## diggaa1984 (20. Mai 2009)

meinst nich das man damit ne art schutzkreis fabrizieren könnte, wenns auch für den piloten nicht sehr angenehm wird^^ .. vielleicht kann man dann nen übelkeits-barometer einführen, und wenn das hoch genug is, dann geht der move nich mehr und der brauch erstma ne pause ^^


----------



## dergrüne (20. Mai 2009)

diggaa1984 hat gesagt.:


> meinst nich das man damit ne art schutzkreis fabrizieren könnte, wenns auch für den piloten nicht sehr angenehm wird^^ .. vielleicht kann man dann nen übelkeits-barometer einführen, und wenn das hoch genug is, dann geht der move nich mehr und der brauch erstma ne pause ^^



Klares Anzeichen von Featuritis zu erkennen :-D


----------



## diggaa1984 (20. Mai 2009)

Features braucht die Welt, das macht das Game nur unerwartet spannender .. wie beim aeh .. heissten das .. ???:L:bahnhof::shock: .. das ding wo man ne murmel rumschiesst die nicht unten in die mitte fallen darf :autsch: .. naja da gibts ja auch n TILT .. wäre ja analog ^^

ausserdem brauch jedes Spiel einzigartige inhalte um zu Ruhm zu gelangen


----------



## Quaxli (20. Mai 2009)

raven hat gesagt.:


> Meinst du damit die farbigen Kreise, die ja die Flammen darstellen sollen...
> 
> mfg raven



[DUKE]Jepp[/DUKE]


----------



## Schandro (20. Mai 2009)

> Features braucht die Welt, das macht das Game nur unerwartet spannender .. wie beim aeh .. heissten das ..  .. das ding wo man ne murmel rumschiesst die nicht unten in die mitte fallen darf  .. naja da gibts ja auch n TILT .. wäre ja analog ^^


wahrscheinlich meinste Pinball^^

Das TILT gibt es dort aber nur, weil es eigentlich richtige Maschinen in Spielhallen sind mit einer echten Kugel innendrinnen. Wenn es dort kein TILT gäbe hätte man den Tisch beliebig kippen können, was das ganze Spielprinzip kaputt gemacht hätte.

Jaja das RL... ^^


----------



## Civilazi (21. Mai 2009)

Cooles Spiel, bei mir fliegen die Schüsse auch ganz normal geradlinig 

Eine Frage: Du hast nicht zufällig Lust jemandem, der nett fragt, den Sourcecode zur Verfügung zu stellen? Ich würde das keinem geben, nix damit machen, nur ein wenig daraus bzgl. Grafik lernen wollen


----------



## raven (27. Mai 2009)

So ich habe nun mal wieder eine neuere Version hochgeladen. Der Downloadlink bleibt der gleiche.
Was habe ich geändert?
- Es ist ein Menü vorhanden, allerdings nur Start, Credits und Exit. Man gelangt mit der ESC-Taste zurück zum Menü.
- Ein Selfkill, die eigenen Kugeln können das Raumschiff auch zerstören
- Ein Selfkill wäre niemals möglich, wenn die Kugeln nicht auf der anderen Seite des Bildschirms wieder auftauchen würden... ist logisch wa^^ *g*
- Mit der ALT-Taste kann man sein Schutzschild aktivieren, dieses Verbraucht aber genau wie die Schüsse auch Energie.

Alle Ideen die ich nicht umgesetzt habe, werde ich in dieser Version nicht mit einbringen, aber ich arbeiten an einer Erweiterung des Spiels. Es wird Quasi ein komplett neues Spiel... Prinzip mit Raumschiffe, Asteroiden, und Weltall bleibt natürlich erhalten^^
Einige Änderung werden zum Beispiel sein:
- Scrollbarer Bildschirm + Kartenansicht(um den Überblick zu behalten)
- Kollision zwischen Objekten + Impuls = Also eine Kollision zwischen Raumschiff und Asteroid bedeutet nicht vollkommene Zerstörung des Raumschiffes. Ich werde jeden Objekt eine Masse anhand der Größe und Material geben und somit berechnen welches der beiden kollidierten Objekte nun den größeren Impuls bekommt. ihr wisst was ich meine wa? 
- Raumschiffe können selbst zusammen gebaut werden(man kann sich Raumschiffe aus verschiedenen Bestandteilen selbst entwerfen und zusammenbauen)
- Mehr als nur eine Waffe 
- zu guter letzt natürlich feindlich, computergesteuerte Raumschiffe verschiedenster Sorten und Größen



Civilazi hat gesagt.:


> Cooles Spiel, bei mir fliegen die Schüsse auch ganz normal geradlinig
> 
> Eine Frage: Du hast nicht zufällig Lust jemandem, der nett fragt, den Sourcecode zur Verfügung zu stellen? Ich würde das keinem geben, nix damit machen, nur ein wenig daraus bzgl. Grafik lernen wollen



Du kannst den Sourcecode gerne haben, aber du hast in dein Profil Einstellungen eingestellt, das normale User dir keine PN schicken können *g*


mfg raven


----------



## andre111 (27. Mai 2009)

Find das Spiel ist gut gelungen. :toll:
Mit den Featurevorschlägen aber nicht übertreiben 

Magst du den Sourcecode nicht public hochladen? 
Würde ich mir auch mal gerne ansehen.


----------



## raven (27. Mai 2009)

natürlich kann ich auch tun^^ *g*

Hier könnt ihr euch ihn runterladen
Habe aber nicht kommentiert^^ ist ne schlechte Eigenschaft von mir. Ich vernachlässige sowas gern

mfg raven


----------



## Paat (27. Mai 2009)

auf meinem Mac gehts leider nicht:

peters-macbook-proownloads pat$ java jasteroids.jar 
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: jasteroids/jar


----------



## diggaa1984 (27. Mai 2009)

Paat hat gesagt.:


> auf meinem Mac gehts leider nicht:
> 
> peters-macbook-proownloads pat$ java jasteroids.jar
> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: jasteroids/jar



probier mal: java -jar jasteroids.jar


----------



## Paat (27. Mai 2009)

hmm sieht nach falsvher java version aus


```
eters-macbook-pro:Downloads pat$ java -jar jasteroids.jar
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Bad version number in .class file
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:675)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:124)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(URLClassLoader.java:260)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(URLClassLoader.java:56)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:195)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:188)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:316)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:280)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:251)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:374)
```


ich habe


```
peters-macbook-pro:Downloads pat$ java -version
java version "1.5.0_13"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_13-b05-237)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_13-119, mixed mode, sharing)
```


----------



## Developer_X (27. Mai 2009)

das neue ist scheiße, wenn man einmal am Anfang auf Credits oder so geht, kann man net mehr zurück

PS: ein paar Sounds könnte das Spiel auch gut vertragen


----------



## Civilazi (27. Mai 2009)

raven hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst den Sourcecode gerne haben, aber du hast in dein Profil Einstellungen eingestellt, das normale User dir keine PN schicken können *g*



Nagut, das war dann wohl einmal nix  
Aber hat sich ja mittlerweile erledigt 

@Developer: das hast du aber schön durch die Blume gesagt... :autsch:


----------



## andre111 (27. Mai 2009)

@DevX: An deiner Stelle würde ich mich mal etwas höflicher ausdrücken. Zudem möchte ich dich mal auf deine Programm hinweisen :shock::autsch:


----------



## raven (27. Mai 2009)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> das neue ist scheiße, wenn man einmal am Anfang auf Credits oder so geht, kann man net mehr zurück



Ich möchte mich gut daran erinnern, das ich oben geschrieben habe das man mit der ESC-Taste zurück kommt...
Man könnte dies noch klein unten in de Ecke ins Programm hinschreiben... mit es jeder weiß... *g*

mfg raven


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (27. Mai 2009)

Invalid or corrupt jarfile jasteroids.jar


----------



## lioman (22. Jun 2009)

Diese Meldung kommt bei mir auch :-(


----------



## Krondor (29. Jun 2009)

Jup bei mir gehts leider auch net 
Dabei liebe ich doch Asteroids...


----------

